

Samsung takes smartphone crown in Q3 as shipments top Apple, Nokia - gadgetsrule
http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/20/samsung-takes-smartphone-crown-in-q3-as-shipments-top-apple-nokia/

======
strandev
The smartphone crown of shipments? What's that worth?

